# bacon jerky ?



## johnnyb99 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just wanted to get some help from you seasoned jerky makers out there.

I have several pounds of bacon in my freezer (just won an entire processed hog from a raffle!)

I was at the gas station the other day and saw some bacon jerky.  I was interested, so I tried it.  Basically tasted like dryed bacon with some jerky seasoning on it. I thought it tasted pretty darn good.   I thought since I have so much bacon in my freezer maybe it would be fun to make some jerky out of it. Although it brought up some questions in my mind.

Since the bacon is already cured, I assume that I should NOT add any additional cure. ? .  Perhaps they start with uncured bacon?

Can i just season with whatever jerky seasoning and throw on the dehydrator? or put in the smoker to be double smoked?

Of course I always use very lean beef when making jerky.  I would think there would be a huge grease mess.  Wouldn't the fat go rancid? 

I'm hoping there's maybe a few of you who have already attempted this.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 12, 2014)

I am curious how they as you said  kept the fat from going rancid.  I have always trimmed all visible fat before making jerky and would think they have something else going on besides simple curing and drying.   If the bacon isn't sliced why not hit with some sweet rub, smoke it and make pig candy?


----------



## johnnyb99 (Mar 12, 2014)

The bacon is already sliced. I have never heard of pig candy. Something new I need to look into. At the very least I will have plenty of bacon to wrap fatties and loins.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Mar 12, 2014)

Legit questions.  I don't have the answers, but would like to know as well.


----------



## johnnyb99 (Mar 12, 2014)

Jerkynut where are you?


----------



## jerky nut (Apr 20, 2014)

I have been working like crazy johnnyb.  Bacon jerky as far as I know is just bacon that has been placed on screen racks and baked in a convection oven.  The screen allows the grease from the fat to drip off and the fan takes the moisture away.    As far as just putting raw bacon strips in the dehydrator  No!  The fat will go rancid just as it does with beef only faster. pork fat goes rancid faster than beef.


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 2, 2015)

jerky nut said:


> I have been working like crazy johnnyb.  Bacon jerky as far as I know is just bacon that has been placed on screen racks and baked in a convection oven.  The screen allows the grease from the fat to drip off and the fan takes the moisture away.    As far as just putting raw bacon strips in the dehydrator  No!  The fat will go rancid just as it does with beef only faster. pork fat goes rancid faster than beef.


Hi Jerky Nut,

I'm late to the party as usualy but at least I use the search engine.  lol  

I have heard that people will cook bacon jerky at 200 in the over for a few hours then transfer to the dehydrator.  does that sound safe?  Would you do different times on that?

Also, I'm trying to make a maple Jalapeno jerky.  Do you have any idea of a good ratio of Jalapeno to maple syrup?  I don't want to knock peoples heads off.   

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jerky nut (Nov 28, 2015)

Like i said, I never tried making bacon jerky but that sounds like a good place to start.  I'd say try it see what happens.  as far as a ratio for jalapeno peppers to maple syrup that would be best determined by you.  I would heat up the maple syrup in a pan and add the pepper gradually till you get the tongue tingle you like.


----------

